# Poor Paddleboarder...



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I was posted up with some friends on the beach this morning...there were 8 of us out there. We had about a hundred and fifty yards of beach consumed with rods and lines. Maybe 15 rods or so out? Anyhow, we were pretty "visible" on the beach. As the morning progresses, the beach starts to fill with beach goers. No biggie, we're well away from them...plus, we'd already been there for a couple hours. Didn't figure it'd be any issue. Anyhow, as I'm raking up some fleas (they're there...but few and far between), I notice a couple guys on paddleboards heading west, RIGHT through our spread...only 30 yards off shore, tops. So I head down the beach to let them know they're running a braided line gauntlet, but I'm too late. I see one of my 12' rods double over, which focuses my attention on making sure it doesn't get drug out of the sand spike and into DJ's locker. But, out of my periph's I see this dude go ass over tea-kettle off his board. I guess 30lb power pro makes a pretty decent clothesline. He seemed to be ok...but I was glad they weren't trying to set any speed records on their SUP's. Braid cuts on the fingers suck bad enough...couldn't imagine a braid cut to the trachea.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is actually kinda funny. Hope you didn't lose any gear.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sorry that that is funny. I always make room for everybody to enjoy the beach but if you cant see and go around that many rods then you are just dumb.


----------



## Capt K (Mar 12, 2011)

Agreed . It makes you wonder how they get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

The best part of the day was the 70+ year old tourist hag that set up her beach tent about 30 feet from where we'd already been fishing for 3 hours, and then proceeded to bitch at us when her grandkids got too close to our lines. We were a bunch of "punks."


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

we were fishing a back bat area and had 5-6 drunks in a boat with a skier on the rope make three passes at our lines before he finnally caught my buddys line across his shins. 50# powerpro is not skin friendly at any speed! got dumped trying to get it off. his buddys dragged him out and he was leaking pretty good.

Same deal we had been there 2 hrs


----------

